# Splicing



## tsdriles06 (Jan 6, 2008)

this is just a sugestion and idea that iv been thinking about for a while

we all are well aware of cloning from the plant 
what if you took a branch and spliced to anouther similar spieces of plant

would it be noticable?

ley me know what you think


----------



## RASCALONE (Jan 6, 2008)

ive seen it done with so many other plants and fruit trees why not with a marijauna plant,give it a shot there is not much of a loss except a branch,right?let it be known if it works,id like to see it!.........ras


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 6, 2008)

when i have my out door set up i plan on trying it with this bush 
its red and all the leave look like pot leaves
im gonna put it in front of my friends house and see if anyone can tell

does anyone have any sugestions as how to go about it


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 9, 2008)

dont just do it wit some plant... it could be poisonis... use something better.... thorny bud would be cool... like roses n weed.... i deff wanna see it happen... i heard it is a way 2 make a cross-breed... splicing 2 kinds of bud plants together...


----------



## irish (Jan 10, 2008)

the species has to be of the same family and there are only 2. where as you might ask "but what about cross breading fruit plants, their are many varieties" yes but they are of the same family.What if you could mix the genes say of an apple tree with _sativa spp.* sure you wouldn't be grumbling about the poxy harvest yields . *_This is a question I often ponder_* .*_


----------



## Ser0 Products (Jan 10, 2008)

those species' are wat?


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 11, 2008)

that is a way some people do cross breeding
i understand where your coming from irish, if they arent the same species the plant will reject it but im not trying to cross breed the plants more 
think of the bud plant as a parasyte all i need is a host plant so i can grow and no one can tell the difference


----------



## bba (Jan 11, 2008)

im pretty sure u cant graft a japanese maple with marijuana

~BBA


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 11, 2008)

worth a try


----------



## rmax (Jan 11, 2008)

Splice a White Widow into a Willow Tree, please.


----------



## irish (Feb 6, 2008)

Lovely, back to tsdriles i cannot see it wor king aplant parasite sorry nooooooooooo
I dont want to sound patronising . I have being googling this problem and gene splicing is the only reasonable solution not as difficult as it seems what would be your fav. cross


----------



## tsdriles06 (Feb 8, 2008)

i would love to cross sensei star with japanese maple or blueberry with blueberry

but my favorite dream would be bubba kush with an apple tree


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 8, 2008)

how about AK-47 X's a Redwood Tree...


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 8, 2008)

ya'll are funny...

the only thing MJ might be graftable to is HOPS... they're both cannibascae or whatever...

theres more info out there about this... its interesting to read...


----------



## kosmindtrip (Feb 18, 2008)

grafting two plants does not not change their dna..they just grow together use same nutes, water etc! would be cool if thats how it worked though.


----------



## Ser0 Products (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah but grafting also involves having the same infrastructer of veins, flesh, etc. that's why we CAN graft, they recognize the cells. someone should graft hops and pots... ill smoke/ drink both... maybe thats what heinekin and Stella Atois do...


----------



## the Pope (Mar 26, 2008)

my friends dad spliced a cannabis plant with a strawberry plant and it worked so i know u can do it. i am just wondering about is if u need like splicing solution or somthing


----------



## Ser0 Products (Mar 26, 2008)

/\ Ohhhh Yeah!!??!?! * sarcasm* i bet... pictures? produce fruit??? i bet.


----------



## KingTeg (Mar 27, 2008)

if i remember correctly i read some where that when you splice marijuana plants they do not produce bud after that
even when splicing marijuana plants together
many growers have tried to splice sativas with broad leaf indica's(just an example) and they do not produce bud i cant remember why but ill get the book that its in and post it up =)


----------



## kochab (Mar 27, 2008)

you can graft marijuana to hopps. that is it as far as i know of because it is in the same geno-species as marijuana.

but whats the point in grafting pot to anything really? I mean even if you could graft to a tree the pot branch would still die in the winter.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 27, 2008)

the point would be a very stealthy grow that no one would notice and it would save room also if you did it to a pine tree the choppers wouldnt find the plants along with many other reasons


----------



## Budzonly (Mar 28, 2008)

Try it with hops if all else fails you can make beer.


----------



## japanman187 (Nov 19, 2008)

what are the steps in splicing a bud plant ? like you take off the first set of leaves and replant them or what ?


----------



## Bamstone (Nov 19, 2008)

One thing you can do is splice two different strains together creating a plant that will produce two varieties of weed.


----------

